# EOI A7- birth certificate number



## Mohith Bangera (3 mo ago)

Hi 
I am filling out EOI for my moms parent category residence visa application. A7 ask for birth certificate number which my mom don't have or she never had a birth certificate. Can I submit EOI with out the reference number or is there any supporting document that I need to add with EOI. I have her 10 grade marks card, passport which refers to her date of birth. But EOI don't recommend any documents. Can I attach letter signed from mother stating that she doesn't have birth certificate and will be submitting no record of birth registration while submitting the application once EOI is approved. That is the only hickup at this stage to submit. 
Please some one guide me through.

Regards
Mo


----------



## saberryder (2 mo ago)

facing something similar and i found this Providing full birth certificates with applications | Immigration New Zealand :-( referenced from here Birth certificate with Parents name


----------

